
Ask HN: How to view top submissions for a domain? - jlpom
Submissions from a domain can be seen by clinking on it but is it possible to rank them by upvotes?
======
gus_massa
Try something like
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=.arstechnica.com&sort=byPopularity&type=story)

(Remember to add a dot before the domain to confuse the autocompletion in
Algolia :) )

------
verdverm
I believe Google BigQuery has HN dataset available

